# SCR Funkzeugnis für Norwegen Pflicht?



## Seneca (23. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich mir in Norwegen zum Angeln in den Fjorden ein Boot miete bzw. eines bei der Unterkunft dabei ist, brauche ich dann das SCR-Funkzeugnis?
Das soll ja mittlerweile beim Chartern von Booten,die eine Funkanlage an Board haben, Pflicht sein.

Oder reicht mein SBF See für Norwegen?
Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Waller Michel (23. Februar 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen von Norwegen sind schon etwas eingestaubt und ich habe damals das Short Range Certifikat mit vorgezeichnet bevor wir mit dem eigenen Boot angereist sind! 
Das Certifikat ist ja international anerkannt und sobald ein entsprechendes Gerät auf dem Boot vorhanden ist auch Pflicht  ( nach meiner Kenntnis ) 
Das dürfte somit auch in Norwegen nicht viel anders sein! 
Ich muss aber auch sagen, selbst wenn nicht, sollte man damit umgehen können und mindestens Englisch sprechen !
Es gibt auf jeden Fall 2 Tage Kurse die auch nicht sonderlich teuer sind!  Glaube zwischen 100 und 150 Euro hatte ich mal gelesen. 
Gerade in Norwegen, sind die Gewässer nicht ohne zum Teil! Das kann ob Pflicht oder nicht, nicht schaden! 
Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand mit aktuellen Informationen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Februar 2020)

Die wenigsten Mietboote sind mit Funk ausgerüstet - von daher bin ich bislang nie davon tangiert gewesen. 

In Sachen Seefunk bin ich aber gar nicht mehr up to date - sooo ewig her. 
UBI war das letzte, was ich mir für die Bimnenreviere noch angetan habe


----------

